# Problem with Sniper Elite V2



## alextech (May 15, 2013)

Hello TechSupport! I am Alex. I installed the game Sniper Elite V2, but it doesn't work on windows XP :angry: . So I tried to make it work. A friend told me to do this: right click-properties-compatibility and make it compatible for windows XP, but,of course, it didn't work, it asked me a .dll file, and I downloaded it from the internet. I hoped it will work, but now there is this error :
" The procedure entry point_except_handler4_common could not be located in the dynamic link library msvcrt.dll"
I hope you can help me with this, because I really want this game, and I don't want to change my Windows too soon.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

See here for instructions to fix the dll error: Error Message: Procedure Entry Point Not Found in Msvcrt.dll File

Looking at other forum posts and the game's system requirements, it looks like Sniper Elite V2 doesn't work on XP. It needs Vista or above.


----------



## alextech (May 15, 2013)

Thank you for your answer. I will try to install another windows.


----------

